# Carribean Fish Journal



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh. My. Goodness.
So I just got back from a vacation in the Dominican Republic. Wow! Our hotel was on the beach and the snorkeling was fabulous. I went "snuba" diving (different than SCUBA) and I went parasailing. I saw three sting rays and an octopus. I saw TONS of surgeonfish and lots of parrot fish and snappers. I got to hold a sea star and I saw a ton of sea urchins, dead and alive. Sadly, my underwater camera broke when I took it too deep. None of these pictures are my own, but these fish are identical to the fish I saw. (snuba diving is similar to scuba diving, but you don't have to be scuba certified. You don't wear a wet suit, either. You wear a mask and you are connected to an oxygen tank on a raft by a rubber tube and you breath through a regulator.). Pictures coming soon!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh man! Can't wait to see!! It sounds like an awesome time!!!

I had wondered where you got off to! lol


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah, I didn't have Internet connection there, but I'm back! I saw a ton of these fish...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

And a lot of these...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I saw one of these...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I saw two of these...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

And two of these...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

And one of these...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I saw one octopus that looks just like this...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

One stingray that looks just like this...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

And two stingrays that looked like this...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I saw tons of these fish...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Some of these...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I saw a couple of these...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

And some of these...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I saw some of these...


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Some of these (I know there are two fish, I saw some of both)...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

saltwater fish are just so beautiful!! :-D


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I know!! I saw a lot of fish I'm still looking for. I've been researching saltwater tanks and I want one sooo bad!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We have a saltwater area at TFK if you've never checked it out before.


----------

